# looking for some help picking a replacement window:



## prm2003 (Mar 13, 2012)

We need to replace all the windows in our house (14 double hungs, 1 slider, and 1 fixed) due to some sill/ trim rot and window pane seal breakdown. I have received quotes from several different contractors using several different products. We are planning on staying in the home for at least the next 10 years so I want a good products that will last and improve our energy usage. We are planning on doing a vinyl replacement window, with an exterior aluminum wrap; we want a window that has a color shaded outside that will match the tan trim on our house. Here the quotes I have thus far:

Lowe's- would get a $600 in store credit 
Atrium (Reliabuilt) 3201 series windows – 5789.00 
Pella (Thermastar) 20 series windows – 6274.00
PlyGem 3800 series double pain- 6996.00
PlyGem 3800 series triple pain- 7398.00

Lowe's- without in-store credit
Alside Ultramaxx windows w/ climatech glass, white interior w/ beige exterior for 7853.00

Local independent contractor- friend of a friend I know that will do a great job
Alside Ultramaxx windows w/ climatech glass, white interior w/ beige exterior for 8989.00

Window world- large chain
Series 6000 (equal to the Alside Ultramaxx) 7577.00

I have looked at consumer reports (CR) a bit to do some research and I am thinking the the Pella (Thermastar) 20 are out due to low ratings. I like the alsides rating but they are most per unit on CR and one of the more expensive options I have had quoted. Anyone have a thoughts on the reliability?, they have a good rating on CR in the testing but have two very bad reviews. 

I am bit overwhelming with this process. I really just want a good quality window that will last for at least 20+ years for a reasonable price. I was a bit apprehensive with Lowe's, given they are just contracting it out, but my neighbor used them and had very good luck and the product install looks great.

Any thoughts or recommendations would be much appreciated.

Thanks- Paul


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd offer some advice Paul, but I think that I have you covered on the other boards.:thumbup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

My suggestions: avoid big box, they usually sell junk, avoid the big chains, same thing. Allside is the brand Sears installers use, more junk. Anyone that sells a window for $200 including intallation, AVOID.

Local independent contractors generall use better quality products. They rely on referrals and usually won't try to push cheap stuff on you. The windows I use cost me $275+ for a replacement window, but they meet engineering standards, have long warranties with a record of service to back it up.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> I'd offer some advice Paul, but I think that I have you covered on the other boards.:thumbup:


+1

Lots of information over there.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

so, those of us that do not know of the "other boards", don't get that info ?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> so, those of us that do not know of the "other boards", don't get that info ?


Synopsis: those choices all stink. Look at Okna , HiMark, Sunrise, or Softlite as premium choices. Dave at Strong Windows is my recommendation in Chicagoland.:thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> so, those of us that do not know of the "other boards", don't get that info ?


Not the intention of HomeSealed and my post at all. This homeowner had just posted a similar thread on both sites.

There are a few window centric sites out there that get much more traffic on that subject matter than the more full service DIY site.

Some of the popular ones are Replacement-windows.com and vinyl replacement windows.com.

The short and sweet of the recommendations was to stay away from the big box stores (as Just Bill said) installation and product offerings. Window World could also be thrown into that lesser end category.

More premium brands that are commonly used are HiMark, Soft-Lite, and Sunrise.

Of this batch listed, the Plygem premium would be my choice of what is listed in the original posters listings.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx for the links. i am off to find my options. bang for buck is what i need. any new window would be far better than what i have now.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what happened to the OP ?

anyway. i am still trying to find a place like HOMESEALED, that sells to DIYers. around my part of town. 
no luck.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I've have a call in for you fix'n, let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> :thumbsup:


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx a ton !

now, i just have to figure out what i want/need.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave is a great guy and he'll be able to give you some direction on that is you share your project goals, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## askand (Mar 22, 2012)

i installed pella windows 2 years ago and have been very pleased with them!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

HomeSealed said:


> Dave is a great guy and he'll be able to give you some direction on that is you share your project goals, etc. :thumbsup:


well. i have single hung windows now. but i think i would like sliders. the problem is "the tax man". they could notice the sliders(idk, but maybe) and make me "rent" them. but if i put in single hungs, i have a much better chance of avoiding that.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. can vinyl windows be painted ?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Changing a twin SH to a slider should not be a problem, as it is not a structural alteration.
Many vinyl windows do offer factory exterior paint options. Interiors _can_ be painted, but it will void most warranties.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am figuring that i will need to made framing mods. this is not an issue. 

the colors. i HATE white. what, if any, premium is there for a colored window ? i am thinking brown.
i want to keep it a standard/common window, to keep the price down.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Most manufacturers will have "standard options" (ie: extrusions) in white, almond and brown. Anything beyond that would require a "custom" option. If you are talking interior, there are various woodgrain and color options available, as well as some stainable/paintable options.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> i am figuring that i will need to made framing mods. this is not an issue.
> 
> the colors. i HATE white. what, if any, premium is there for a colored window ? i am thinking brown.
> i want to keep it a standard/common window, to keep the price down.


Have you searched for "Window4U" yet? He is in Chicago and could supply you with the best windows that money can buy. They also have a brown and almond version.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx fellas :thumbup:

brown/almond will be just fine. inside and outside. 

now, i need to contact that fellow, to see if i can afford his wares. 

i have 1 window that i will be learning on, it is the one right in front of me.
it is out of the whether inside and outside. and i need no ladder for the outside.
covered porch.


----------

